# A new online storage solution



## ChrisHRocks (Aug 19, 2012)

I sure some of you have already heard but copy is a new online storage solution it works and looks great on your phone and your pc.

Give it a look.

It comes with 5gb storage sign up here:

https://www.copy.com/signup/?

Or follow my referral link and get an extra 5gb storage.

https://copy.com?r=tNdeCc

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

